# Sub setup



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Its not done yet.. still have to matt it and carpet. But this is what has been done so far. Comments welcome.










































































And still able to get to the jack. :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks great man! Carpet thaat shizzle and you will be rockin!


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

that looks sweet! Good idea for the spare... kinda sux that nissan put it offset from the center. Oh well. it looks good. carpet it and call it good!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Well the spare is the whole reason I did it. Plus with the sizes of aftermarket boxes now adays. There just to damn big and I still wanted a trunk. And ..lol... I was amazed at the fact that the sq.ft airspace for the speakers (free) were .63 cubes. And when we were done it building the 1st. It was .65! I just about shit myself, because it was all free hand. Scarey. 

Yeah so once the carpet is in you won't even notice a thing. I got the amp already in on the back wall. Sounds amazing! Only issue was I wanted to keep the "openess" of the trunk and I didn't want to put the amp rack against the seat but... later on.. I will find 2 smaller amps for that. Right now I am pushing 200 rms to each at 4 ohms. Good enough for me. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> I wanted to keep the "openess" of the trunk


You did a good job doing this with the install so far. If you just didn't want the spare/jack the amp would fit there great.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice Job :thumbup: .... keep us updated on the progress


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

reminds me of how mine is setup minus where the amps are. Of course i don't have the access to the spare as I'm using that space to hold things like the brain to my deck, satellite radio and the super cap.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

^^Now that is a nice loadout of gear! Those tube amps are dead sexy, not to mention the ID's and the digital dynamics procs (EQ and X-over?)


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

looks good

one suggestion i have is to put a strip of foam tape or something along those lines around the edges of the spare tire door before you carpet it to compensate for the gaps. Something like that will stick out like a sore thumb after carpeting.

I really really like that setup though, I had a similar setup in my old sentra, but didnt have access to the spare. It looks like you put a lot of thought into it and its paid off


----------

